# Do you think cats know how adorable they are?



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m talking about real cats not anthros.

Do you think they know how adorable they are and use that to get what they want. Or are they constantly thinking “why the hell is everybody trying to pick me up and hug me”?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

Of course they do! 
Whether or not they appreciate our constant affection is debatable, but they know they're loved when their human bends to their every whim!


----------



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

I wonder what cats even think people are.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 27, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I wonder what cats even think people are.


They think we are big, weird looking, goofy cats obviously :V


----------



## vickers (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't think they know that we find them cute, which makes them even cuter in my opinion lol

Although there's something to be said about how cats only really meow when they want to communicate with humans. It's an intentionally higher pitched sound that they know humans like. So at least they're aware that sounding cuter will get our attention hehe


----------



## Yastreb (Oct 27, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I wonder what cats even think people are.


I have heard they probably see us as a mix between mother cats and mentally defect kittens. The latter is why they bring us half-dead mice, they are trying to teach us how to hunt.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

meh cats.


----------



## Punji (Nov 14, 2021)

Cats are little con artists, they probably have a good idea based on which behaviours yield treats or not.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes (=^･ω･^=)


----------



## Lenago (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah

Haha my cat just loves to act cute and snuggle, i love that pampered furr ball XD


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 14, 2021)

The only adorable cat I know here is @Pogo


----------



## Rimna (Nov 29, 2021)

I think yes, they are aware that we find them adorable.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes they do, and they exploit the hell out of it. o3o


----------



## Raever (Nov 29, 2021)

They definitely know their effects on humans, I don't think they have the awareness to figure out what "adorable" is though.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2021)

They're cute and act cute because humans selected and bred them for those traits. And it's insurance for survival; cute cats get all the food and love.

(This is my little loaf, Blue.)


----------



## Umbral Alice (Dec 11, 2021)

I think cats are both independent but also love the attention so yes I think they know to some extent :3


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 6, 2022)

My cat probably knows, but I personally don't think they know _exactly_ how much, so I constantly spoil them with scritches and treats every chance I get. :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2022)

Cute seems like an abstract concept that they might not grasp but could experience the results of, like performing an action that humans happen to find cute and getting rewarded for it could influence that cat's behavior to reflect our desire to see cats be cute and loveable. For most animals, seeing through the lens of how humans understand these things isn't the right way, you have to know their limitations and differences to have a peek into how they perceive the world.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2022)

Outré said:


> I wonder what cats even think people are.



Probably a weird-smelling living backup-meat supply that from their POV has no hunting skills whatsoever yet somehow has food to give them regularly.


----------



## Kope (Jan 13, 2022)

Cats know everything

That's why Egyptians worshiped them I think.


----------

